# Boa c.c. ....



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I have had my 6' Boa c.c. for about a half year now. I have picked her up from a lady that didn''t dare to care for here anymore. In the beginning she was pretty agressive since she wasn't used to be picked up and have bitten me two times. At the moment we are pretty much used to eachother and it turns out that she is pretty mellow and almost the ideal 'pet' snake.

To make sure I give her the proper care I still have a few questions:

- Due to wrong care and lightening that wasn't covered she has a few burn marks on top of her head. Will these heal by time or shedding. Or will these always be visible?

- In the terrarium I have a big piece of wood, a big place for her to take a bath or a dump, a few rocks and fake plants. Is there anyway to make things more 'challenging' for her?

- I feed her an adult rat every 10 days (I work with a feeding schedule). Does this quantity sounds ok and do you suggest to feed a more variated diet?

Last but not least a pic of the beauty









View attachment 91723


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

jan said:


> - Due to wrong care and lightening that wasn't covered she has a few burn marks on top of her head.
> Will these heal by time or shedding. Or will these always be visible?
> 
> *Doubtful... they will probably improve with time and shedding, how much depends on the severity... but it's likely that they will always be there. You can always check with your vet for something.*
> ...


Hope it helped, good luck and nice boa!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Depending on how bad the burns are, they may become less visable over time.
I wouldent worry about making the set-up more challangeing, maybe you could just
arrange things differently every now and then. Your feeding schedule sounds ok to me, if you notice it 
becomeing a little chunky you could just wait longer inbetween feedings.

Its awsome that you rescued this snake and things are going good for you


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Thanks for the help guys, it's appreciated







I just wanted to make sure that I didn't look over some things for Boa care. She is now almost 2,5 years old and I'm getting more attached to her everyday (altough it is a snake and I don't really see her as a pet, more like a wild animal).

Huntx7: the suggestion of a hidebox or something like that was a good one. This ís something that I don't have. Therefor I'm thinking of making/buying a cave or something like that so that she can retreat when ever she feels like it.

If there are any other suggestions or tips please feel free to share them


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

jan said:


> Thanks for the help guys, it's appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds good... best of luck with that healing.

I'd also recommend one hide on each side to regulate body temperatures and be able to feel secure at the same time. I read somewhere that when the snake curls in them that it should be a snug fit... or the snake can feel it in 3 spots... but I don't think that's necessary, just as long as it fits imo.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Nice jan, hopefully i can get one this month


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Good looking snake Jan. Your feeding schedule looks fine.

Do you provide a hot and a cold side in the enclosure? Also, to help raise humidty in the tank place the water source on the hot side if needed.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Good looking snake Jan. Your feeding schedule looks fine.
> 
> Do you provide a hot and a cold side in the enclosure? Also, to help raise humidty in the tank place the water source on the hot side if needed.


I was already hoping that you would reply also. I have placed the waterbowl right under one of the lights. Besides that I give the whole enclosure a good spray of water everyday. The light on the right side is hotter than the one on the left side, so the left side is a cooler than the right side. I have just bought somekind of 'cave' so she finally has a hidingplace (great suggestion).

Thnx for the reply's guys


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Nice Boa! Question Jan ... do you have a two thermometers (one for the "hot side" and one for the "cold side" and a barometer (to check humidity level)?


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Red Eyes said:


> Nice Boa! Question Jan ... do you have a two thermometers (one for the "hot side" and one for the "cold side" and a barometer (to check humidity level)?


To be honest I have just one thermometer and don't have a barometer. I thought that when I have placed the bowl of water right under the hot light and do one ferm spray everyday that the humidity level must be right, or am I wrong with this? But the barometer sounds like a good idea to me


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

jan said:


> Nice Boa! Question Jan ... do you have a two thermometers (one for the "hot side" and one for the "cold side" and a barometer (to check humidity level)?


To be honest I have just one thermometer and don't have a barometer. I thought that when I have placed the bowl of water right under the hot light and do one ferm spray everyday that the humidity level must be right, or am I wrong with this? But the barometer sounds like a good idea to me








[/quote]

This should do the trick (although, could be over-doing depending on your enclousure). Just make sure your snakes skin doesn't look dehydrated and it's able to shed in one piece or so, or have a good shed.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

huntx7 said:


> Nice Boa! Question Jan ... do you have a two thermometers (one for the "hot side" and one for the "cold side" and a barometer (to check humidity level)?


To be honest I have just one thermometer and don't have a barometer. I thought that when I have placed the bowl of water right under the hot light and do one ferm spray everyday that the humidity level must be right, or am I wrong with this? But the barometer sounds like a good idea to me








[/quote]

This should do the trick (although, could be over-doing depending on your enclousure). Just make sure your snakes skin doesn't look dehydrated and it's able to shed in one piece or so, or have a good shed.
[/quote]

Shedding is always happening in one piece. When his eyes are cleared up after the 'milky stage' I always lay him in the bath tub with warm water as well, so that the skin comes loose properly.

Thanks again guys


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

jan said:


> Nice Boa! Question Jan ... do you have a two thermometers (one for the "hot side" and one for the "cold side" and a barometer (to check humidity level)?


To be honest I have just one thermometer and don't have a barometer. I thought that when I have placed the bowl of water right under the hot light and do one ferm spray everyday that the humidity level must be right, or am I wrong with this? But the barometer sounds like a good idea to me








[/quote]

This should do the trick (although, could be over-doing depending on your enclousure). Just make sure your snakes skin doesn't look dehydrated and it's able to shed in one piece or so, or have a good shed.
[/quote]

Shedding is always happening in one piece. When his eyes are cleared up after the 'milky stage' I always lay him in the bath tub with warm water as well, so that the skin comes loose properly.

Thanks again guys








[/quote]

Sounds good then jan, best of luck with your boa!


----------

